# 2nd Annul Ga/S.C. Pier and Surf get together?????



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey everyone, last year we had our first get together at Tybee pier the third week of May. The few of us that showed had a good time. Just wondering if y'all want to have one this year? Who is interested?

Any suggestions on location/date?


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi my name is Ron. I grew up fishing the gulf coast but, now I'm living in Atlanta. Found this board a couple of weeks ago and have been reading to see what you guys are catching on Tybee. I've been there a couple of time but, caught a couple of small blues and some whiting. Looking forward to catching some reds and spanish macks this spring. Would love to come out and meet some of the locals and most importantly catch some fish.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey, rhorm, they call it fishing not catchung  , me may be able to swin g a long weekend third week, but got to save time for another long weekend the beginning of June.

Get'er done, and I will make every attempt!

Emanuel?

Have Jeep will travel  

Also, will be just outside of Beaufort, SC first week of August. Right by Hunting Island and staying near the fishing pier right before Fripp, anyone around let me know, I;ll bring my fishing stuff along with the golf clubs, but be willing to give up a round or two of golf to meet some of ya'll.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm always up for a little fishing with all y'all. I'll try not to drink so much as I did last time.


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Might be fun if I can make it I well.
Bill


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

shaggy said:


> Get'er done, and I will make every attempt!



actually sir, teh correct method of using this term for token folk is GIT R DONE


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Fishing + Beach + Beer = Yes :d


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

emanuel said:


> I'm always up for a little fishing with all y'all. I'll try not to drink so much as I did last time.



what I always say....Ain't that right guys?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> what I always say....Ain't that right guys?


Well, at least you remember afterward....  but not during the event ...


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

It would be nice to meet some fellow South Cackilacki and Jawjuh P&S'ers. Hopefully I will be able to go with a break in my schedule.




NTKG said:


> actually sir, teh correct method of using this term for token folk is GIT R DONE


I believe it's GIT `R DUN.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Come on guys..........need to nail down when and where?? I prefer we have it again here on Tybee....say mid/late May. But, y'all S.C. fellows will have to travel. Lets try to get this thing planned.  Apache?,Cherry Grove?, Fripp Island?(for Shaggy), Tybee?.

And yes beer drinking and babe watching will be involved. (for any ladies that want to show, y'all can drink beer and watch us guys check out the babes)


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

apache would be nice.


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

I fish most of the piers so I dont care. Ga. Pier be ok never fished down there.
Bill


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Beer? Fishing? Now I'm interested...


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Beer? Fishing? Now I'm interested...


Uhh, you forgot about the girls.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

sand flea had a girl last i heard. I, on the other hand, do not and am of an age with the lovely young ladies


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Girls? Hmmmm...I've got a couple of them. Perhaps I could convince one of them to join us for some fishing.  

Tybee is good for me, well, because it's close. Besides after the trout we caught last year, well, you'll just have to see those. We could also do Folly Island. That's a nice spot but I know alot of the piers in SC won't let you bring your own beer, you have to buy it there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

For what it's worth Tybee's my choice. As far as the date.(May) Sunday the 8th is mother's day. Maybe a conflict for some of the married guys. Monday the 30th is Memorial day. Good long weekend but there maybe a croud. So that leaves the weekend of the 20th-22nd some what safe????


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm up for Tybee on the third weekend of May.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

When did we do it last year? I can't remember if it was mid-May or mid-June. Come to think of it, I'm surprised I remember that day at all.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey E......last year it was third sat in May. I'm guessing we can nail some of those monster Trout a week or two before/after that weekend.

So,we got rhorm, doright, Emanuel, and Bassplug saying Tybee. And Bluerunner wants Apache. Hope some more folks will give some input. But seeing how Emanuel is our esteemed moderator and all..........I guess he could decide for us or we could vote?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i could handle tybee, its just a longer drive for me from NC


----------

